# Chef Pants for Thin People



## bandregg (Jun 25, 2003)

I've been accepted into culinary school and will be starting an evening stage at a local restaurant and so I've found myself in need of some chefs pants. I've looked at a couple of different brands, but keep running into the same problem. I'm a relatively skinny guy: 5'8", 130 lbs., 29" waist. This makes anything that's cut as baggy or roomy look like I'm wearing MC Hammers old pants and most straight legged pants in that waist have an inseem making me look like Steve Urkle. Does anyone know of slender cut chefs pants or if straight legged pants have enough material to let them out at least on inch?

Cheers, and please no "never trust a skinny chef jokes."


----------



## greasechef (May 20, 2006)

10 years ago I was 6' tall, 135 pounds. So, your weight and four inches taller. I also had a 29" waist but never had a problem, or maybe I just didn't care. Regardless, your chef coat should hang down and cover your skinny butt nicely.

I buy chef coat and pants on eBay. I usually get 20-30 coats at a time for about $50 including shipping. They are either used or seconds, but always clean. I only wear black pants in the kitchen, so Wally-mart is always a quick way to pick up some 'slacks' for ten bucks.

Linen companies can often take your measurements too to get you what you need. I've had one job where the linen company did that for all of the employees.

'till you get the pants that you need, skinny folks like you and the former me must rely on belts.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

And let's face it, chef's gear doesn't exactly make a fashion statement does it?  

Jock


----------



## pughjr (May 21, 2006)

never trust a skinny chef!


----------

